# Has anyone ever milled Willow into Slabs



## betterbuilt (Aug 29, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has milled it. What thickness did you cut it. Do you have any pictures of it. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Daninvan (Aug 29, 2010)

Since no one else has chimed in, I thought I would relay my experience. I milled up a couple small branches, firewood sized pieces really, from a huge weeping willow that came down in a storm a few years ago.

The wood is very soft, but when dry is useful for something, not sure what though! Maybe the bottom of some small drawers or a similar non structural non wearing application? Some of the pieces had a mild "tiger striping" figure in them.

No pictures, sorry. 

Dan


----------



## BIG JAKE (Aug 30, 2010)

Would be helpful to know what species you have. If it's black willow it is milled for lumber-not sure what you'd use it for but I found some info here with pic:
http://www.dndhardwoodsonline.com/product/W-251


----------



## billstuewe (Aug 30, 2010)

I have milled black willow. It is very pretty but also very squirrelly. Dry it as slow as you can and with as much weight as possible. I made these offfering boxes that are placed beside the doors of our Church.









Here is what the rough lumber looks like--this was a very large tree that blew down in a storm.


----------



## betterbuilt (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help. 

I had always heard it was really soft and unstable. I was just curious if anyone would tell me it was a waste of time. I was given the opportunity to mill One up. This one is at least six feet at the base. It seems like a waste if it has any uses. I'll post pictures if I decide mill it. 

I'll try figure out what kind of willow it is, when i see it later this week.


----------



## Timberframed (Aug 30, 2010)

As far as Black Willow, when burning it blowtorch size flames pop out now and then due to air pockets. It can catch you by surprise! My vote is to mill it...mill it big like 3½" if it's real green.


----------



## betterbuilt (Aug 30, 2010)

Timberframed said:


> As far as Black Willow, when burning it blowtorch size flames pop out now and then due to air pockets. It can catch you by surprise! My vote is to mill it...mill it big like 3½" if it's real green.



I was thinking really thick if i do mill it. Its still standing so its pretty green. I not sure If should mill it right or let it lay for a few weeks. I have heard they are really wet trees. I have a few around my pond, but I've never cut one up. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 31, 2010)

Mill it ASAP after it's cut down.

I've milled a bit of it, as i have some big willows here on my place. Anyway, you can mill some blocks out of it, as carvers like it.

It does shrink a lot, and it does move around quite a bit as it dries, it also rots easily, but i'd still mill it, if i was you.

Rob


----------

